# Estrogen levels?



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi there,

Can you help me understand estrogen levels? 

I'm currently on day 7 of stims (day 6 of meds.. I'm taking them in the evening). So I have 6 visable follies, seem to have lost two along the way, although one was probably an artery! They're growing.. 2x12, 2x11, 1x10 and 1x7

I was told my estrogen is not as high as they would like at 813, I managed to find out they would like it to be over 1000. So my Bemfola has been doubled to 300, menopur still 150 and Cetrotide.

I'm Monday morning for another scan and blood test. I guess I don't know what to expect or what kind of difference the increase in meds will make.  

Any advice/guidance/thoughts?xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi DosyDaysy, 

We're on different meds, but my gonal was increased after 5 days as they wanted 500 estrogen and mine was 375. A day later of a increased dose, they were certain Mt numbers were right due to follicles. When's your next scan? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Evie.. I'm due back on Monday morning which will be 9 days of meds, fingers crossed it's increased..suppose I just need to let nature take its course and see what happens!xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I think they have a good idea of how much to increase you by to aim for EC. I'm sure by Monday your numbers will.have risen   my scan is at 11 on Monday!   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine is 10.10.. Looking fwd to hearing how you got on.. Exciting it could be same day etc.. It's so stressful at the hospital I'm at, parking is horrendous, so to be fair wish I had something earlier, but at least it's not lunchtime like Friday. I've been finding it hard to concentrate esp when I'm still waiting to go.

Hopefully I'll be on track, the 29th would have been my Nans bday, I was really close to her, so EC then would a lucky omen, but I think unless I have a massive growth spurt I'll be looking at Friday!xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi DozyDaisy,

We are on cycle buddies together but saw your post and this is something I've been looking a lot at this past week.

My AMH/AFC is similar to yours and I was a slow starter even on the highest dose of gonal f. My results have been

Day 5 - 542
Day 7 - 1400ish
Day 9 - 3500ish

So the numbers can jump up massively after two doses. After day 7 they started lowering my dose yet I've still been more than doubling figures. I did find a good article about e2 levels and I think on day 9 they ideally want 3000+ but if still low but good sized follies I think they will still do collection.

What kind of protocol have they had you on? Mine was step down long, so I had 6 doses of 450ui, 1 dose 375ui, and 4 doses of 300ui. Ive got next scan and bloods Monday (day 12, 11 doses of meds). Hoping I will be ready to trigger that night.

Hope this info helps a bit xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Amelia.. Thanks for telling me all of that. I'm on short protocol.

I've been on 150 menopur and 150 of Bemfola for 4 days, then they introduced Cetrotide on day 5 of meds, then on day 7 they upped my Bemfola to 300 and kept the other two the same.

My e2 was 813 on day 6, so with the increase of Bemfola for 3 days ahead of my scan and bloods on Monday I hope it will have increased. I'll be day 10 on Monday, so we'll see.. It's all a bit difficult to drag the info out of them to be fair. I'm hoping I won't need to think anymore cos it'll all be good when I go back!

I was originally told earliest EC would be weds maybe fri.  Fingers crossed things are good for you Monday and you get to trigger. How are your follies doing? They seem happy enough with mine xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Was your day 6 test after five doses of med? If so then you might be having a similar response to me as mine was 542 on day 5 (4 doses). Is that the only test you have had so far? I had a real panic when I got my first result as it seemed so low but the nurses reassured me it was really early days in treatment and not to worry so hopefully it's the same with you and you will be pleased with your next result.

I only got scanned yesterday (day 9) and was really pleased with the results. 14 follies with 11 at a good size so few more days of stims to grow some more and another scan Monday. They seemed happy with them as the 11 were all a similar size and my lining was good too. Good luck for Monday also xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hiya, my first blood test was on day 7, but day 6 of meds.  I'm due back Monday day 10, but day 9 of meds. 

You're doing well with your follies, I've been scanned a few times so far, day 5, day 4 of meds there were 8, but day 7, day 6 of meds there was 6, lost two think one may have actually been an artery. Anyway, 5 are all similar size around 12 and one is lagging behind at 7. 

Quite pleased to be fair as my AFC has fluctuated between 2-6. I was trying to work out how many scans I've had, and I think since November I have had 13, maybe 14! I was told outright when I changed consultants before my lap in May that my best chance was with DE. So to see something is so far better than nothing. Only takes one, right! 

Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Update.. Estrogen has increased to 2593.. Day 10 (day 9 of meds), follies 3x15, 2x14, 2x9.. Lining really good.. Triple echo apparently.. Another scan/bloods weds.. They have said it's good based on my AMH etc ..maybe EC Friday or next Monday 

How did you get on today Amelia? Have they given you a date for EC?


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey DozyDaisy, that's great news   it sounds like we are on such a similar journey!

My scan this morning (I'm losing count now, day 12 / 11 meds) showed 15 follies ranging 12-18mm so it's looking good. My e2 level was 8900ish. EC is planned for Thursday, they wanted me to get some more meds in tonight and tomorrow, then I will trigger 10.30pm tomorrow night. I'm so excited to get to this stage, I feel like my ovaries have turned in to bunches of grapes and I want them out!! 

Not long to go for either of us, I've found have scan and bloods every 2 days has made the time go quicker.


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

That's awesome, excited for you!! What have they given you to trigger with?

I know what you mean, I have developed quite a lot of pain on my right hand side, which is freaking me out, as there is only a couple of follies on that side so I'm kinda worried it's something else. The discomfort is now hurting tho.. Would you say you're in pain, or just uncomfortable? 

I've had scans since the 10th when I had the scratch then ever two days since the 15th, I'm sick of the site of the clinic to be fair. I'm still working full time and even tho I've been wfh on hospital days it's been a nightmare to juggle. I have holiday from tomorrow night for a week and a half and I cannot wait for it to start. I feel that I will then be able to actually relax!xx


----------

